# The World Ends With Us/It's A Wonderful Club



## Dinru (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a club dedicated to Square Enix and Jupiter's latest masterpiece, The World Ends With You*

Go on, discuss. No members list or anything, unless someone else wants to keep one up.

*Also known as Subarashiki Kono Sekai, or It's A Wonderful World. Usually abbreviated as TWEWY or SubaSeka


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm zetta joining, hectopascals. SOH CAH TOA, the world is garbage etc.

I don't have to talk like Minamimoto all the time if that would be annoying, I'd just sit over there in the corner and not get in anyone's way D:


----------



## Dinru (Mar 6, 2009)

You can talk like Minamimoto if you want~ Is no problem. If someone has a problem, they can tell you themselves, but as far as I'm concerned, it's fine.

So I take it you like Minamimoto? Personally, my favorite character is Shiki. Bubbly on the outside, angsty on the inside, and has just enough subtext to possibly be the main character's love intrest. Just how I like's 'em x3


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 6, 2009)

Dinru said:


> You can talk like Minamimoto if you want~ Is no problem. If someone has a problem, they can tell you themselves, but as far as I'm concerned, it's fine.


Nah, it'd get zetta hard fitting Sho-isms into every sentence, and I'd end up looking a right yoctogram.



> So I take it you like Minamimoto? Personally, my favorite character is Shiki. Bubbly on the outside, angsty on the inside, and has just enough subtext to possibly be the main character's love intrest. Just how I like's 'em x3


Yeah, Minamimoto's my favourite character. Alongside Beat, Neku and Mr H. And I'm not too sure about Shiki being Neku's love interest so much... he puts up a hell of a struggle when she tries to get his shorts off xD


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 6, 2009)

So zetta joining.

...Sho is ever so overrated, though, I hafta say. Okay, sure, he spouts some zetta quotable stuff, and Taboo Sho drops Dark Matter on hard. But really, now. As with any meme, there's a limit. Some liberal sprinkling of Sho-isms into everyday speech is acceptable, but shoehorning as many of them as possible into a single post is hairpullingly frustrating.

NekuxShiki? Wtf? Obviously NekuxJoshua. Shiki can have... ehh Beat or someone.

Beat, Rhyme, and Hanekoma are my favourite characters. :3 But I like all of them mostly, which says a lot about the game.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay :V

I actually really love Sho, he's my favorite character; but I never did see what the hell was so funny about "SO ZETTA SLOW". He says a lot of things that are funnier. 

Second favorite would be Pink/Rainbow Crayon Warrior Joshua and Kariya's pretty spiffy too. Also Megumi, who is largely ignored and it makes me sad.

Don't really know about pairings.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 6, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I actually really love Sho, he's my favorite character; but I never did see what the hell was so funny about "SO ZETTA SLOW". He says a lot of things that are funnier.


I find just about everything Sho says awesome, but then I'm obsessed with him... xD ("This mic is zetta sexy" is great and scary in equal measure.)


----------



## Keltena (Mar 7, 2009)

Joining~ I will try to refrain from using Sho-speak, however much I love it.

Favorite character? Probably Sho; I love his whole personality and especially that 'misunderstood artist' thing he has going on. x3 I also adore Joshua and Kariya.

Pairing-wise... well, I'm not sure I'm allowed to talk after I let my friend talk me into writing a Kariya/Sho fic (>>;;), but I adore Uzuki/Kariya, Joshua/Neku is nice and both amuses me and makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside, and Shiki/Eri seems plausible and cute.

ALSO. I 'ship Masuoka/Makoto. THEY'RE PERFECT FOR EACH OTHER I TELL YOU.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 7, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I find just about everything Sho says awesome, but then I'm obsessed with him... xD ("This mic is zetta sexy" is great and scary in equal measure.)


Oh, yeah, ignore what I said about pairings in my last post because *SHO/MICROPHONE OTP*. It actually exists. I've seen it. Although I don't think he should have ditched Megaphone like that. They were great together. :[ 

I've also briefly entertained the idea of Joshua/Sho, but I'm not one to be a hardcore supporter of any pairings in particular. Except Sho/Microphone, of course.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 7, 2009)

Join? I'm not very far, I recently got past day two on Shiki's week, despite having the game since Christmas. I'm up to day five on Shiki's week now. Favorite character? Neku. He's so cool with his 'I don't care' attitude. Pairing I support? Neku/Shiki and Shiki/Rhyme.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha. Enjoy Neku's "I don't care" attitude while it lasts~ He was my favorite character during that part of the game, too.

Shiki/Rhyme... that's not a pairing you see often.

Oh, and I'm not ashamed to admit that I 'ship Sho/Microphone and 777/Megaphone. I might be a little ashamed to admit that I not-so-seriously 'ship Sho/Neku/Josh.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 8, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Join? I'm not very far, I recently got past day two on Shiki's week, despite having the game since Christmas.


x3 I bought TWEWY for a friend for Christmas and she was at the exact same point last I checked. By the time _I'd_ had it that long I was up to the Grim Heaper. But then, I have no life, so... xD


----------



## Jason-Kun (Mar 8, 2009)

Heh. I always get stuck on the even days. Like right now, I'm stuck on Week 1 Day 6.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought my copy while on vacation and played it in the car and in the hotel at night; by the end of my vacation I was already about halfway through the second week. xD This game is _addictive_.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought it impulsively and beat it in about two days. xD; Admittedly, I only have three hours of school a day, and I was on vacation one of those days, but... yeah.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 25, 2009)

okay, my apologies for the double post, buuut... video!

Just wondering how I did on it. ^^


----------



## Dinru (Apr 3, 2009)

Dead thread is dead.

So... what are you guys' opinions on 



Spoiler: the level-up system



the lack of a level 100? (In it's place is a _star_. As in, there is a level star. It is a shiny little star symbol. 0.0)


----------



## Keltena (Apr 4, 2009)

Interesting spoiler there. xD

Haha, and I haven't quite gotten to that level, but... whatever. I mean, it's weird, but I have no real opinion.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I went on TWEWY the other day and according to the shutdown PP thing I hadn't played it in fifty-something days o.O I feel bad.

As for level *, I guess it's just like that to go along with the pins, which I guess need it to show they're at their ultimate level. In the pins' case a number probably wouldn't suffice because they all max out at different levels...[/crap theory]



Spoiler: Another Day



Anyway, I'm just trying to get Black Jupiter and complete my collection of "darklit planets". Anyone got any advice for beating Panthera Cantus?


----------



## Dinru (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure if this is all spoiler material, and if it will help at all, but... here goes nothin'. 



Spoiler: Another Day and like a bunch of other stuff.



Uh... kill 'im x.x... seriously though... I've never actually *fought* him, so take my advice with a grain of salt... 

First, you'll probably want very, very high stats for you and your partner of choice (I mean Attack and Defense well beyond 200, here), and the ability to use a Level 3 Fusion. Joshua's probably your best bet, as his L3F has more sheer attack power than anyone else's, and his psyche is arguably the easiest to use.

Next, clothes. You're probably level-grinding anyway to increase stats, you're probably gonna get a lot of money. I'd recommend clothes that increase HP, attack, and defense. You'll also want something to decrease your partner's combo panels so that you can get fusion faster. You probably don't want to use clothes that will give you free fusion stars- they'll only help for the first fusion, and what you really need is raw stats. Also, a good idea for Neku is to wear an item with the ability Resist Knockback, so that you can keep combos up easier. I reccomend Young America, shoes that can be found at Egoda the Shop at 104. They slightly decrease from your HP, but if your HP is high enough those 8 won't matter so much.

I would imagine that he can be defeated through similar means as Leo Cantus and Tigris Cantus- Wits and powerful combo-independent attacks for the former, reflex and a bit of luck for the later. I'd reccomend that you have powerful pins with psyces like Shockwave, Burst Rounds, and Cure Drink. Click the names ofr more info. But then, you probably knew most of that... Anyway, make sure you're used to the pins and can fight with them effectively.

 Then just wail away on him, following the light puck to maximize efficiency. Try to get fusions whenever you can, and set up your partner to take over as fast as possible when you aren't controling him/her. Otherwise, I really don't have anything to say.



Yeah, that was probably just long and full of stuff you already knew, but... yeah... hope it helps anyway ^^;


----------



## Dinru (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure if this is all spoiler material, and if it will help at all, but... here goes nothin'. 



Spoiler: Another Day and like a bunch of other stuff.



Uh... kill 'im x.x... seriously though... I've never actually *fought* him, so take my advice with a grain of salt... 

First, you'll probably want very, very high stats for you and your partner of choice (I mean Attack and Defense well beyond 200, here), and the ability to use a Level 3 Fusion. Joshua's probably your best bet, as his L3F has more sheer attack power than anyone else's, and his psyche is arguably the easiest to use.

Next, clothes. You're probably level-grinding anyway to increase stats, you're probably gonna get a lot of money. I'd recommend clothes that increase HP, attack, and defense. You'll also want something to decrease your partner's combo panels so that you can get fusion faster. You probably don't want to use clothes that will give you free fusion stars- they'll only help for the first fusion, and what you really need is raw stats. Also, a good idea for Neku is to wear an item with the ability Resist Knockback, so that you can keep combos up easier. I reccomend Young America, shoes that can be found at Egoda the Shop at 104. They slightly decrease from your HP, but if your HP is high enough those 8 won't matter so much.

I would imagine that he can be defeated through similar means as Leo Cantus and Tigris Cantus- Wits and powerful combo-independent attacks for the former, reflex and a bit of luck for the later. I'd reccomend that you have powerful pins with psyces like Shockwave, Burst Rounds, and Cure Drink. Click the names ofr more info. But then, you probably knew most of that... Anyway, make sure you're used to the pins and can fight with them effectively.

 Then just wail away on him, following the light puck to maximize efficiency. Try to get fusions whenever you can, and set up your partner to take over as fast as possible when you aren't controling him/her. Otherwise, I really don't have anything to say.



Yeah, that was probably just long and full of stuff you already knew, but... yeah... hope it helps anyway ^^;


----------



## Minish (Apr 13, 2009)

ZETTA JOINING.

I just finished the main game a few days ago and I loved every second of it. :D It's probably my favourite handheld game ever - everything is flawlessly put together, I just love it. <3

My favourite characters are probably Neku, Shiki and Joshua. I didn't like Neku at the beginning but I grew to like him. Pairings... I like Neku/Shiki, Neku/Joshua and Shiki/Rhyme a lot. <3 Not sure about anything else.

I loved the music, design, gameplay and just... eeeee, everything. <3 Currently trying to get all the reports but damn some of those bosses are difficult.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 13, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> ZETTA JOINING.
> 
> I just finished the main game a few days ago and I loved every second of it. :D It's probably my favourite handheld game ever - everything is flawlessly put together, I just love it. <3
> 
> ...


Sho quote usertitle? Nice. =)
I've done maybe half the reports, but some of the clues are really vague. And I've no idea how you kill the Pig Noise on Joshua's game, Day 2.


----------



## Keltena (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Sho quote usertitle? Nice. =)
> I've done maybe half the reports, but some of the clues are really vague. And I've no idea how you kill the Pig Noise on Joshua's game, Day 2.


Is that the one with the Zs? 'Cause if it is, close the DS. ;D

And I might be able to help you with the clues, I got all of them eventually~


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 14, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Is that the one with the Zs? 'Cause if it is, close the DS. ;D
> 
> And I might be able to help you with the clues, I got all of them eventually~


What, and that erases it? Cool.
And thanks for the offer =) I'll get back to you sometime with the ones I can't figure out, if you don't mind.


----------



## Keltena (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> What, and that erases it? Cool.
> And thanks for the offer =) I'll get back to you sometime with the ones I can't figure out, if you don't mind.


Yep; basically, putting the DS into 'sleep mode' to kill the sleeping pig. A bit of a nudge to the fourth wall there. xD


----------



## turbler (Jun 18, 2009)

Join! I'm currently Week 2 Day 7.hating the pork city rules, and also hating the dealers of pegaso for charging so zetta much! But otherwise, I love TWEWY. I ship Shiki/Neku and Uzuki/Kariya. Only Yesterday have I figured out how to decrease your max HP with the slider bar:sweatdrop: Oh, and I read a certain spoiler tag that mention a"level 3 fusion" how do I get a Level 3 Fusion???


----------



## Keltena (Jun 19, 2009)

Uzuki/Kariya is win. I can see where Neku/Shiki comes from, but their platonic relationship is just so fluffy I hate to ruin it. :c

Level 2 and 3 Fusions can be bought from the shops for Scarletite. And, uh, you're probably not supposed to buy much from Pegaso at this point. x3 Unless you really want it!


----------

